# Just don't get it



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought you guys would like this. These are posted on a small local Classified's in the area. Everyone around here has numerous trees that were damaged by the Ice storm and are hauling and burning some beautiful wood. It is there for the taking. 


need bidders for 10-15 black cherry trees
*need bidders for 10 -15 black cherry trees**Ad Id: 137597* *Posted By:* Murray, KY *Date Posted:* April 20 *Date Modified:* 
*Expiration:* May 20 *Category:* Other







*Phone:* xxx--xxxx *Email Replies:* 0 *Counter:* 7 hits *   * need to be cut and hauled.....most are 12 - 18/20 inch dia. with 2 larger trees at 24+ in. dia.

not giving away


need bidders for 2 large cedar trees
*need bidders for 2 large cedar trees**Ad Id: 137596* *Posted By:*  Murray, KY *Date Posted:* April 20 *Date Modified:* April 20 *Expiration:* May 20 *Category:* Other







*Phone:* xxx--xxxx *Email Replies:* 0 *Counter:* 2 hits *   * need to be cut and hauled...... 50ft or more tall

great for wood crafts

not giving away


I deleted the name and phone no but I think you get the idea. I already have 10 logs and 2 crotches just waiting for a trip to the mill and have another 8-9 cedars plus assorted hickory ash and other trees needing to come down. Some are just a standing spear as everything on the top broke off.
David


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

DrCollins,that ice storm tore up trees in many states.I drove through southern Mo.,Ky.,Il, and Tn.in march and was in awe of it all.I live just a few miles north of the line between freezing rain and sleet.The sleet didn't break the trees or power lines.I imagine any one could drive a stretch of this area and get all they want to hauljust to get it out of there.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think Rick that is what he is getting at, is people think they have gold, when gold has just fallen all around them, and surrounding states. With the wood market where it is sawing the stuff has lost its luster. There is a guy on our Craigs List selling 600bd/ft of mixed hardwood for $150. I haven't scene pics but am half tempted to give the guy a shot. 

http://louisville.craigslist.org/mat/1118283576.html


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rick C.
Nate nailed it. :laughing: I'm sure this guy didn't like what he was hearing from his neighbors about what it is costing to get things cleaned up and someone told him that is valuable wood. :no: The first night coated my trees with about a half inch of ice. It was bad enough but mostly small limbs and old damaged stuff falling. Then that night it rained again for half the night then sleeted about 3-4 inches (what some who saw it told me. When I started the generator at 3 AM it was still raining. When I got up in the morning it was still sprinkling but there was about a 1 1/2 inch layer of wet compressed frozen solid sleet with another half inch of ice on top. Trees had approximately 3/4 to 1 inch of ice on the limbs and that night whan the wind picked up it really got bad. I don't think I have any trees that aren't damaged.  People are selling firewood for $20-30 dollars a rick and nobody is buying because they have a couple of years supply in their own back yard. Around here its a buyers market. If someone has alot of lumber and you make him an offer you better be ready to start loading it. I have 50 and 60 feet tall trees that are still bent over touching the ground or within 10 feet of the ground with the tops. Haven't even gone to the back of the farm and looked at the trees there. :icon_cry::icon_cry:It hurts too much.
David


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Firewood at $20 to $30? Up here the local firewood producers are asking $150 to $175 per chord.

Gerry


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got an email reply from a guy who posted walnut logs for sale on clist. He said he wanted $8 a bd ft for LOGS!!!!! I let him know what the current market was like, and let him know that he was looking at 25-40 cents NOT $8. People are nuts to think they are sitting on gold!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Nowww I get it Like I said in a previous thread,sometimes my fingers type faster than my brain,even days faster.David sorry to hear about your farm.It's certainly a dissaster area out there.We got 6 in. of sleet then 4 of snow,thank God it was cold enough not to stick in the trees.Has anyone sold any logs for those prices?I doub it .Shouldn't take long to realize their pile of gold isn't.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Julian the woodnut said:


> He said he wanted $8 a bd ft for LOGS!!!!


:laughing: man I am on the wrong end of this...that is 2X the price of sawn/dried and graded lumber. Some people eh ?

I am paying $.40-$.60 for nice walnut sawlogs _delivered_. And when I say nice I mean 16" minimum diameter and straight.


----------



## ALICIA21 (Apr 21, 2009)

drcollins804 said:


> I thought you guys would like this. These are posted on a small local Classified's in the area. Everyone around here has numerous trees that were damaged by the Ice storm and are hauling and burning some beautiful wood. It is there for the taking.
> 
> 
> need bidders for 10-15 black cherry trees
> ...


I really enjoyed this. where can I find more info about this. email me..


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Daren said:


> :laughing: man I am on the wrong end of this...that is 2X the price of sawn/dried and graded lumber. Some people eh ?
> 
> I am paying $.40-$.60 for nice walnut sawlogs _delivered_. And when I say nice I mean 16" minimum diameter and straight.


The real question is, does he know how to figure out board feet of a log?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I told him to call me when he came back down to earth, and I'd gladly let him know what it's really worth. It's amazing to me the stupidity of some people. Before I go trying to sell anything that I'm unsure of its worth, I'll at least look around on the internet to get a good idea before doing what they did. I'm also guessing they cut the trees down in the hopes of making it rich in this slow economy, without ever really researching.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Before I go trying to sell anything that I'm unsure of its worth, I'll at least look around on the internet to get a good idea before doing what they did. I'm also guessing they cut the trees down in the hopes of making it rich in this slow economy, without ever really researching.


One thing that is probably not helping is the show Ax Men. I have seen a few of the shows and they are talking about a slowdown but still throw out figures that indicate that many logs are worth $1000+.:laughing::laughing: I don't know about you but there aren't many old growth logs around where I live. Also their shows are from last year before the economy totally went belly up. I still feel that there is a misconception that if wood furniture is expensive then wood (logs) must all be expensive.

Gerry
I tried to get a picture today but it didn't turn out. There is one guy between here and work that has a driveway that is about 150 feet long. He has firewood stacked the entire length of the driveway 4 feet high and almost as much still stacked in the woods in a patchwork of piles. He started cutting about the first week of Feb and I saw him load probably 3 trucks in the first week. I haven't seen him load out any since then. The market is just saturated. There are piles of mulch being pushed by bulldozers that remind you of coal piles they are so large. I don't expect it to all be cleaned up for another year.
David

PS. Last fall I cut two trees out of my mom's yard so they couldn't blow down on the house (intuition maybe, could be because of last years ice storm HAHA ) Called everyone I could think of and couldn't give the firewood away. Nobody wanted it. Ended up putting it in a burn pile. I currently have two or three truck loads laying on the sides of the road for the county to come by and chip when they get around to my road. Wish I could get it up to you Julian.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

There are tons of people trying to get rich quick ripping people off for firewood around here. Clist has people selling a face cord for $130! That's insane to me, but I guess people are buying it. I wouldn't be able to afford groceries if I paid that much for wood to heat my shop.


----------

